# Is "From The Earth to The Moon" worth the money?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is the the DVD boxed set "From the Earth to the Moon" worth the $60-$75 price? I know it was on HBO, but for some reason, I didn't watch it. For the price I would hope it comes with a small chunk of authentic moon rock.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought that the Fox network already proved we never went to the moon.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

That's not what Ralph Kramden told Alice.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Gopher it Nick. I have it and have enjoyed it much. I don't recall spending $60-$75 for it though, being the cheapskate that I am. I must have found it in a weak (not week) moment.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, if you loved _Apollo 13_ and enjoyed _The Right Stuff_, you will enjoy _From The Earth To The Moon_. I picked up the original full-frame box (same way it was broadcast, BTW) back in 1998, and recommend it highly. It is 12 different stories, and yes, there is a mediocre story in there. Overall, it is a pretty good series if you are a space nut.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It is THE most stirring history of the early space program that you will ever see.

Believe it or not, my favorite was the one that had Miles from Thirtysomething on it as an Earth Science professor who teaches the astronauts how to study rocks.

This should be required viewing for anyone who has an interest in teaching.

DEFINITELY get it. You won't be sorry. It even surpasses Band of Brothers as the best HBO miniseries EVER in my book.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Nick. It was one of the really good ones and well worth watching. Netflix has it, if you just want to see it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I loved this series. I especially liked "Spider". At least that is what I think it was called! It was the episode dealing with the concept, design and building of the lunar module. Absolutely astonishing how far the technology had to be streched to acheive this monumental goal!

Though I did not like the Dan Rather/Walter Cronkite type war that surrounded the episode of dealing with Apollo 13. This episode dealt with the media and the changing focus rather than the spaceflight itself. I guess they left that to Tom's other recent little move on the same subject.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I enjoyed it.. well worth the $$


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> I loved this series. I especially liked "Spider". At least that is what I think it was called! It was the episode dealing with the concept, design and building of the lunar module. Absolutely astonishing how far the technology had to be streched to acheive this monumental goal!
> 
> Though I did not like the Dan Rather/Walter Cronkite type war that surrounded the episode of dealing with Apollo 13. This episode dealt with the media and the changing focus rather than the spaceflight itself. I guess they left that to Tom's other recent little move on the same subject.
> 
> ...


I agree that they didn't want to rehash what Hanks had done so well with Apollo 13. I actually like the episode as it shows how the news began to morph from the Murrow school of public service to the pack of vultures mentality that exists today....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My wife couldn't understand how they could do a whole episode on the Apollo 1 fire.

After seeing the episode, she went "Wow.. I had no idea...."

Almost all the episodes are like that. Even the weak one in there is only weak by comparison.

I bought a copy discounted at deepdiscoutdvd.com a long time ago and I've never regretted it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've used the "Failure of Imagination" line on several occasions at work when things have gone wrong due to unforeseen situations.

I also discovered a new level of disdain for Walter Mondale after that episode (He tried to help scuttle the program in order to take the funding for his own pet projects)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, $65 is a pretty good price for the new version. I paid over $100 for mine when it first came out..... HBO doesn't give away their historical miniseries cheap.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nearby WM has it for $75, but Amazon has several listed @ under $40 (used) but I have this thing about possessing _virgin_ plastic.

Decisions, decisions! 

:whatdidid


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm bumping an OLD thread ...

I don't know if it was advertised, but I saw it on sale this week at Best Buy for $19.99, so I grabbed it. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Great deal. I thought I got a good deal for $25 a few months ago.

This series may be the finest mini-series ever.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Since the thread has been bumped I have to ask, Nick, did you ever get the set and watch it?


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is one of the best mini-series I've ever seen... and you can get it on sale at Amazon right now for $19.99. BTW, it's the more recent WS edition.

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Moon-Si...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1215134848&sr=1-1


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm bumping an OLD thread ...
> 
> I don't know if it was advertised, but I saw it on sale this week at Best Buy for $19.99, so I grabbed it. Definitely worth the price.


Thanks for the tip! I just ordered a copy myself. I love this series -- in fact, it's probably saved on one of my old DirecTiVo's in the basement ...

I paid for shipping, rather than picking up at the store. It's 7.8 miles from my house to Best Buy, so round trip is 15.6 miles. At approximately 20 MPG in my Ford Freestyle, and with gas at $3.99 here, that's about $3.11 worth of gas. Shipping was only $1.99.

How's THAT for over-analysis?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ajc68 said:


> This is one of the best mini-series I've ever seen... and you can get it on sale at Amazon right now for $19.99. BTW, it's the more recent WS edition.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Moon-Si...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1215134848&sr=1-1


The version at Best Buy for $19.99 is also the widescreen edition.

I'm shocked that this was released almost three years ago - seems just like yesterday I didn't have the time to watch it live on HBO on TV!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The version at Best Buy for $19.99 is also the widescreen edition.
> 
> I'm shocked that this was released almost three years ago - seems just like yesterday I didn't have the time to watch it live on HBO on TV!


The series was released on DVD almost three years ago...the series was on HBO 10 years ago (1998!)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The series was released on DVD almost three years ago...the series was on HBO 10 years ago (1998!)


Wow ... I really feel like I'm in a time warp then! :lol:

I really thought this was only on TV a few years ago! :eek2:


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Excellent mini series ! It's well worth the $$$ to own this one.You'll enjoy it !


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually it was originally released on DVD shortly after its run on HBO. It was one of the first DVD's I bought and I paid around $120 for the set at the time, for a full screen version. Mine's actually gotten scratch and needed to be replace anyway. For $20 bucks its a no brainer. 

It's tough to say which is better, this or the recent Discovery "When We Left the Earth"

Thanks Drew for the heads up


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

The quality of the series and value I got from it is part of why I kept my subscription to HBO active for as long as I did. Even in periods when there wasn't anything there I wanted to see, I figured I had gotten my money's worth with From the Earth to the Moon and later with Band of Brothers.

I bought both on DVD, actually bought From the Earth to the Moon twice as I loaned out a copy of it and never got it back (and then couldn't remember who I loaned it to to demand it back ). Paid a pretty penny for them too, but I wanted to have them so I could loan them out to friends (and did keep track of where I loaned them to the next time).

Unfortunately though since the end of the Sopranos, until the John Adams mini-series, HBO has not had as much value for me, and once the J.A. mini-series ended I cancelled my sub to HBO again for a while. When something comes on that is must see, I'll come back, but HBO isn't what it used to be.

I wish they'd find something as good as From the Earth to the Moon and run it. I expect great things from 'The Pacific', but it's been a long time coming and I just can't pay nearly $15 a month for a pay TV channel that isn't giving me value. Instead, I'd spend the money on DVD's or Blu-rays of the stuff they used to air which had that much value and more :up:


----------

